# Baby Coco



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is our baby girl


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Beautiful , love the name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

she is just adorable x Perfect name too
our Cider is a bit darker than his name would give away x


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Coco is beautiful,so exciting.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

How exciting! She is beautiful!


----------



## Jan Evans (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Awwww she's so cute


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Super super cute 
Love the name coco so much x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the name Coco .. and adore choccy poos  ...


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

gorgeous girl and gorgeous name


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute  Coco is a cute name too


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Coco is sooooo cute - love her name


----------

